# First time cloning



## Krazeydays (Mar 2, 2010)

So it's my first time at cloning, made a bubble cloner, PH'd my water at 5.8 and took cuttings about 60 or so just in case some dont make it.
I was wondering is it normal for the cuttings to droop at first ? If so about how long will they be like that ? I have a dome over the plants so humidity should not be a problem.

Advance thanks to all who post !!!


----------



## kal el (Mar 2, 2010)

Sometimes they droop for 24 hours.


----------



## Krazeydays (Mar 2, 2010)

kal el said:
			
		

> Sometimes they droop for 24 hours.



thanks for the fast reply, was just wondering.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 2, 2010)

First time as well, it seems like they do droop but some straws and twisty ties your good ta go.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

make sure the bubbles are hitting the stems....you don't want dry stems, but you don't want them submerged either.  The bubble action should keep them moist...if they are not...you need better airstones or pump.


----------



## Krazeydays (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks guys,
 This is my first attempt and i want it to go well, the top of cloner lid is quit wet but the stems don't seem to be as wet as i would like. the air stones i bought seem to be working but they aren't bubbling like i hoped for.
What is the best air stone for this app. the ones i bought was from wal-mart the brand name is Aqua culture it's the blue ones just dont seem to be putting out a lot of bubbles.


----------

